# Who here drinks captain Morgan rum, and rides a Gen3 Levo?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I do both now! Captain for years, but a new horse in the stall. Need more time to ride, damn. Business owner can be brutal, but pays the bills. My Bullit was very nice, hope this one lives up to it!


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

One & 0


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

nhodge said:


> One & 0


Right.. I bet not!


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

I prefer Kraken black rum



http://imgur.com/EN5fa9i


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Damn... that’s a powerful visual.
=sParty

P.S. Morgan = yes, Levo = no. I’m astride a Trek Rail 7 whenever electrified. It’s all good.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

r-rocket said:


> I prefer Kraken black rum
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/EN5fa9i


94 proof- ouch! Mix it with a little Hammer Heed?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> Damn... that’s a powerful visual.
> =sParty
> 
> P.S. Morgan = yes, Levo = no. I’m astride a Trek Rail 7 whenever electrified. It’s all good.


Good combo!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm more of a home made Mead and Commencal Meta Power kinda guy  Congrats though!


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Gutch said:


> Right.. I bet not!


The likelihood of you getting 2&0 is close to zero, but that's the point, right?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

nhodge said:


> The likelihood of you getting 2&0 is close to zero, but that's the point, right?


We’ll, there are some rum drinkers here, someone’s also gotta be on a Levo.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Gutch said:


> We’ll, there are some rum drinkers here, someone’s also gotta be on a Levo.


You might not be on a Levo Gen3 right now, but I'm guessing you are into your 2nd Cap Morgan


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

nhodge said:


> You might not be on a Levo Gen3 right now, but I'm guessing you are into your 2nd Cap Morgan


👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I thought you got rid of the SC because you were too busy with work to ride.

You and Nurse Ben are neck and neck in blowing through bikes. Record setting pace. Keep going! Makes me feel less reckless with my own spending 👍


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Gutch said:


> 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


Suspicion verified


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

r-rocket said:


> I prefer Kraken black rum
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/EN5fa9i


Perfect metaphor for Johnny D's life right now..

Prefer bourbon or scotch. 

Riding the SL, but that Gen 3 looks sick!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I thought you got rid of the SC because you were too busy with work to ride.
> 
> You and Nurse Ben are neck and neck in blowing through bikes. Record setting pace. Keep going! Makes me feel less reckless with my own spending 👍


I did, however I told my wife, “can’t not have an emtb in the garage!” Plus I made the mistake of seeing one on the floor, at my friends store 🥴


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Post some picks soon.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Gutch said:


> Post some picks soon.


How about this pick








I need to know more - mainly price, weight and availability


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Pics dammit!, you have good taste in bikes but not soo much in liquor  Bourbon and moonshine myself, Appalachians know how to distill


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Tickle said:


> Pics dammit!, you have good taste in bikes but not soo much in liquor  Bourbon and moonshine myself, Appalachians know how to distill


S—-t! I’m near the smokies, not too far from JD distillery. Always have a ice cold bottle of Jack Fire in the freezer! Working on bike..


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> How about this pick
> View attachment 1959538
> 
> I need to know more - mainly price, weight and availability


Gonna be hugely oversold! Good write up on PB about it. Top of the line like $7200


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mlx john said:


> Perfect metaphor for Johnny D's life right now..
> 
> Prefer bourbon or scotch.
> 
> Riding the SL, but that Gen 3 looks sick!


Thanks, it’s gonna be good. I wish I had the legs and lungs for an SL, but now I just simply don’t get enough seat time! When I do, it’s in an excavator or a piece of machinery!


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Captain Morgan Private Stock poured into a small glass (shot glass?) and sipped. Pretty good to take down to lift weights or do the M7 stair stepper. Mixed emotions when the sweat from your brow drips into your glass.

I bought Captain Morgan Black once. The Black rum is undrinkable. Shots of it left me coughing. Is the Kraken Black rum similar. 

I'm fat bike or trike though I want a Rail 5 or 7 when I can convince my wife ebikes aren't for old people. Don't get it mixed. My exercise is done sans drinking. My drinking however, often mixes in exercise.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

ZX11 said:


> Captain Morgan Private Stock poured into a small glass (shot glass?) and sipped. Pretty good to take down to lift weights or do the M7 stair stepper. Mixed emotions when the sweat from your brow drips into your glass.
> 
> I bought Captain Morgan Black once. The Black rum is undrinkable. Shots of it left me coughing. Is the Kraken Black rum similar.
> 
> I'm fat bike or trike though I want a Rail 5 or 7 when I can convince my wife ebikes aren't for old people. Don't get it mixed. My exercise is done sans drinking. My drinking however, often mixes in exercise.


Agree, Captain Black is not for me. I just mix with Ginger Ale. Can’t shoot any Captain. I never drink before I ride. But after, sometimes. 
Assembling the Levo tomorrow


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Too many good local beers to waste time with Rum....Plus,I ride an Intense Tazer MX
so 0-0


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

CRM6 said:


> Too many good local beers to waste time with Rum....Plus,I ride an Intense Tazer MX
> so 0-0


My buddy just bought a Tazer, you like it? Love some beers also👊🏻


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Gutch said:


> My buddy just bought a Tazer, you like it? Love some beers also👊🏻


Love it! I got the Expert and have made some necessary upgrades.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

CRM6 said:


> Love it! I got the Expert and have made some necessary upgrades.
> View attachment 1959830
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tight!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Here’s my ride.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Gutch said:


> Here’s my ride.
> View attachment 1959881
> 
> View attachment 1959882
> ...


Nice build and love the gold deity bling. Gutch, I hate to spend your money, but this color combo is screaming for more Kashima


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

Gutch said:


> I do both now! Captain for years, but a new horse in the stall. Need more time to ride, damn. Business owner can be brutal, but pays the bills. My Bullit was very nice, hope this one lives up to it!


rolf seen beer cans on trail


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Only thing missing is a Capt Morgan stance


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Captain Morgen ...... YES
electric bike........ pffffffffffffft lm only 50


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Gutch said:


> *Who here drinks captain Morgan rum, and rides a Gen3 Levo?*


You mean at the same time?
=sParty


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Gutch said:


> Here’s my ride.
> View attachment 1959881
> 
> View attachment 1959882
> ...


Please let us know your thoughts on the Secus. I’m running an 11-6 and a GRIP2 Luftkapped Factory 36 on my Druid. It’s as close to perfect as I can likely come. I don’t want to screw with it any more but the Secus has my attention and may be the last piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I smoke weed and want to get a Levo eventually. Is that the same?


----------



## Steveg56 (Oct 9, 2019)

Gutch said:


> Here’s my ride.
> View attachment 1959881
> 
> View attachment 1959882
> ...


Hey how do you like the GEN 3 Levo compared to the SC Bullit? I sold my Bullit about two months ago and don’t know what to replace it with. Felt like the Bullit was a bit too progressive for me.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

no and no, quit drinking captain morgan in college thank god.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Steveg56 said:


> Hey how do you like the GEN 3 Levo compared to the SC Bullit? I sold my Bullit about two months ago and don’t know what to replace it with. Felt like the Bullit was a bit too progressive for me.


I really like the Levo for an all arounder. It handles well, large battery and ergonomics feel good. The Bullit was a baller and a great bike though. If I was just downhilling a lot, the Bullit would trump. I’m an XC guy probably 60-70% of the time.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

natas1321 said:


> no and no, quit drinking captain morgan in college thank god.


Nobody likes a quitter… lol 👍🏻


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Battery said:


> I smoke weed and want to get a Levo eventually. Is that the same?


It depends on the quality.. 😵‍💫!!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Please let us know your thoughts on the Secus. I’m running an 11-6 and a GRIP2 Luftkapped Factory 36 on my Druid. It’s as close to perfect as I can likely come. I don’t want to screw with it any more but the Secus has my attention and may be the last piece of the puzzle.


I really liked the Secus so much I sold it to my brother and went straight coil. Z1 bomber with Grip2. It works well with Push’s shock. I’m digging comfort. And with comfort and grip comes better speed, for me anyways.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> You mean at the same time?
> =sParty


No, post ride drink!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

cmg said:


> Captain Morgen ...... YES
> electric bike........ pffffffffffffft lm only 50


I’m 51, come to the dark side… I was 45 when I went complete Emtb. I guess it kinda scratches my ex moto fix.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> Nice build and love the gold deity bling. Gutch, I hate to spend your money, but this color combo is screaming for more Kashima


I can’t do anymore! Getting low on Captain, priorities suck 🤣


----------

